# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  بالفيديو .. المهوووووس الذى سجد لتامر حسنى ...

## شمعة امل

معجب انهار بعد ما حضن تامر حسني في حفل الاسكندرية

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
يا جماعه الوضع مش هيك انا بحكي
انا بحكي انه شكر لله مش ركع لتامر ...
اي شخص اله احلام يعني انا لو تحقق حلمي بسجد لله بجوز الشب حلمه كان يقابل تامر




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> يا جماعه الوضع مش هيك انا بحكي
> انا بحكي انه شكر لله مش ركع لتامر ...
> اي شخص اله احلام يعني انا لو تحقق حلمي بسجد لله بجوز الشب حلمه كان يقابل تامر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> ...


 
معك حق  
الشب اكيد مهوووس بتامر بس حبيت اضع الفيديو مشان بين انو سجوده كان لله مش لتامر ...
مشكوووووووووووور  زيكوووو    :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الله يعين الناس على عقلها  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): [/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يوخذ الإثنين،مليح هيك؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
يعدمني إياهم الاتنين
[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]


انا بصراحة مستغربة كتير من المستوى اللي وصل إلو شبابنا اذا وصل الامر انو يسجد لهيك شخص 
بس سؤال هو بيعرف اصلا السجود لمين لازم يكون [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> الله يوخذ الإثنين،مليح هيك؟


 
منيح كتير  :Db465236ff: 

يعدمني إياهم لاعت معدتي ... ما يمسك حالو اشوي ويبين زلمة ...

بس الصراحة ما سجد للتامر لا تتبلوا عليه

----------


## ميرنا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Icon15:  :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا كمان بيعيط 

يا عيب على الرجال ياعيب

----------


## أحمد صبرة

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]هاد اسمه تخلف 

مبسوط على حاله الشب ولحمد الله انه شاف تامر حسني وسلم عليه

والله قليل إلى بصير فينا 
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

لكل منا احلامنا وهذا هو احد احلامه
ولا تكفر مسلم حتى يثبت ذلك

----------


## العالي عالي

> لكل منا احلامنا وهذا هو احد احلامه
> ولا تكفر مسلم حتى يثبت ذلك


يعني اذا واحد بحلم وبتمني ان يوف تامر حسني او اي مطرب 

فهذا انسان تافه

----------


## تاج النساء

> يعني اذا واحد بحلم وبتمني ان يوف تامر حسني او اي مطرب 
> 
> فهذا انسان تافه


صح يا عالي
بس ان كان تافه او مش تافه فبالنهاية هو انسان طموحه هلأ يشوف تامر حسني يمكن يصير طموحه بعد هيك ربنا يغفرله ذنبه بطموحه هاد شو بعرفك لا تهدي من احببت ان الله يهدي من يشاء

----------


## العالي عالي

والله انا بستغرب من هيك امور 

انا شفت امور كتير متل هيك على الطبيعة 

بجد اشي مقزز انا بعتبره

----------


## تاج النساء

صحيح اشي بقزز والعياذ بالله

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> [align=center]هاد اسمه تخلف 
> 
> مبسوط على حاله الشب ولحمد الله انه شاف تامر حسني وسلم عليه
> 
> والله قليل إلى بصير فينا 
> [/align]


 
انا خايف اذا مر تامر من قدامك تروح تسوي زيه 

الكل رح يعمل هيك على الاقل بطلع على التلفزيون  :Bl (11):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مسكين والله بحزن هالشب يعني هدف لا يستحق كل هالمشاعر

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

هو مش هدف هو حلم 
لما تشوف حدا مشهور مثل تامر اي شخص رح يعمل مثله 
وبعدين هو شو عمل حاول يطلع يسلم عليه وامن ضربه وتامر توسط اليه لحتى خلصه من امن 
راح سجد لربنا بس احنا شغل حكي مش اكثر انا متاكد انه كل واحد رد على الموضوع لو شاف تامر
رح يعمل اكثر من يلي عمله بس احنا عاملين حالنا عاقلين وفهمانين بس لما يصير الشي على الواقع 
ما حدا بنفذ كلامه لانه احنا شغل حكي وبس ..........

----------


## دليلة

> هو مش هدف هو حلم 
> لما تشوف حدا مشهور مثل تامر اي شخص رح يعمل مثله 
> وبعدين هو شو عمل حاول يطلع يسلم عليه وامن ضربه وتامر توسط اليه لحتى خلصه من امن 
> راح سجد لربنا بس احنا شغل حكي مش اكثر انا متاكد انه كل واحد رد على الموضوع لو شاف تامر
> رح يعمل اكثر من يلي عمله بس احنا عاملين حالنا عاقلين وفهمانين بس لما يصير الشي على الواقع 
> ما حدا بنفذ كلامه لانه احنا شغل حكي وبس ..........


 
اسمح لي ان اقول لك انك غلطان يااخي  انا لو كل فنانين مصر يوقفو قدامي


مابعمل هيك مش بس ثامر  وكثير مابيعملوها من اصحاب العقول ولاتعمم


يمكن انت تقيس على نفسك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> اسمح لي ان اقول لك انك غلطان يااخي انا لو كل فنانين مصر يوقفو قدامي
> 
> 
> مابعمل هيك مش بس ثامر وكثير مابيعملوها من اصحاب العقول ولاتعمم
> 
> 
> يمكن انت تقيس على نفسك


 
مشكلتك انك رديتي على حالك 

لانه تامر مصري طبعا ما بدك تركضي وراه 
لو شفتي قدامك ورده الجزائريه رح تحبي حبي 
انا ما بقيس على حال 
ومش معقول كل واحد بحكي كلمه هون بطبقها

----------


## يوسف ممدوح

جميل جدا :SnipeR (53):

----------


## رنيم

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): واو  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## عاشقة الموت

طلي انتي ياوحيده برضوا الشي دا غلط يعني  انوا اشرك بالله واللي الشي دا تافه مرررررررررررررررررره  كان لاازم اجيب السلام اول

----------


## عاشقة الموت

اسفه على تدخلي بس انا كمان احب تامر مو تامر اغنيه بس لوشفت قدامي ماراح اجري واره

----------


## a.badran

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أبو بكر

..................................................  ....

----------

